# Boulevard 2008



## JakeJolly (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 
Online registration for the 8th Annual Boulevard Road Race is now open at: 

https://www.sportsbaseonline.com/Item.aspx?id=2129

It's a great way to start of the cycling season in Southern California. If you haven't heard of it, ask around and some is bound to have raced in it that you know. I know I've been dying to get out of base miles mode in start my build phase, and Boulevard is the perfect race to Build for. 

Hope to see everyone out there racing 

If you have any questions please email me at [email protected]

Thanks, 
Jake Jolly 
UCSD Cycling


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Arrrrrgh!*

I've always wanted to do that race. I heard it's hilly and I'm too fat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Ill be there.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I am signed up in the Cat 5. I checked the course out the other day and its interesting. It starts at about 4000 feet and drops down. I found my 13-26 wont do the job. I was spinning out at 30 mph. The course is windy and I could have easily hit 40 going down. After getting to the bottom it was all wind and hill going up for about 12 miles. Total elevation gain looked to be about 1750 for the 22.5 miles. I will probably change gears for the race. The wind was blowing about 15-20 going up hill which took my average speed down to a little less than 16. Old and slow is the name of the game here a mid pack finish would be nice. Anyone else done this race. I am guessing with the wind and the hills the racers will get strung out.


----------

